
Ask HN: Reliable VPS in South America/Africa/Japan? - devereaux
For latency reasons, I am looking for VPS in South America (Brazil), Africa (South Africa) and Japan.<p>Besides Linode Japan, and Hetzner South Africa, the offers don&#x27;t seem very interesting.<p>Ideally, I would like a KVM with throttling (or automatic poweroff) once the quota is reached, above 700 Mb of RAM, 1 Tb of quota for less than $10&#x2F;month<p>Any suggestions?
======
tinktank
I've used Angani (www.angani.co) previously and been happy with their
services. They offer a $5 barebones option.

------
nik736
Where exactly are you located?

~~~
devereaux
East coast, but I travel.

That's not just for me: I need low latency VPS there for resources that are
updated frequently.

~~~
nik736
For Tokyo you could also check out Vultr or M247/VPS247

~~~
devereaux
Unfortunately, VPS247 has no DC in JP:
[https://www.vps247.com/locations](https://www.vps247.com/locations)

And Vultr bandwidth costs are high. I may prefer linode known reliability and
service to Vultr's unknowns.

